# Bang them in or Lag them in



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Short putts: Hit them hard or Let them fall in?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

That was pretty well covered in this thread http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/2730-type-player-you.html but having said that I suppose it does depend on the green.

On flat greens I will run the ball at the hole, so if I miss it will pass by about 12inches. However, the only time I will try to die the ball into the hole is if I am putting on a steep down hill lie.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't tell you how many putts I've missed trying to feather them into to the cup. I made myself a promise this year, I go in the cup or 17 inches past, short, long, all the same. Like Pelz says if you leave it short you've wasted a shot, take your chances and stroke it.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It depends. From 7-10 feet, If I miss, I try to miss safely high, so I'll give it a bit more speed. From 4-6 feet, I like to give enough speed to get them there, but I don't like to give it a bunch of speed, and risk shooting it past. A safe miss here, would be left or right usually. Inside 3 feet, and I bang em in.

Of course, upslopes, or downslopes change things a lot. I'll go fast on upslopes, and probably just tap it from a downslope.


----------



## lazygolfer (Jan 24, 2007)

It really all depends on the green. If you have a downhill put I wouldnt try to ram it in the hole, just in case it doesnt fall, but if its uphill or level ram it in.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If it goes in the hole, no matter how it gets in the hole, THAT was what I intended to do. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm trying to make almost every putt I look at. But I'm also making damn sure that if I miss I'll have nothing more than a tap in left. 4 feet and in, they'll go 2 feet past if I miss. 5-8 feet, my misses will be high and just a few inches past the cup.


----------



## golfmonke (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, it depends on several things.

How severely the green is sloped near the pin, and I going downhill, uphill. 

From within 2 feet it's always bang it in the center of the back of the hole.

As we start to get to 3-4 ft I generally always it hit hard enough so I 
don't have to aim outside the hole. (unless of course I have a severe downhill or sidehill put)


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I got a question, what do you do or say to yourself just before you strike the ball, on a 3 foot steep down hill putt. I've missed more of these d..ned putts then I can tell you. Its like the whole nervous system locks up, the brain goes to mush, the hands tremble and I'm absolutely sure I'm going to miss it. Whats everybody's secret to beating these putts?


----------

